# Grooming...



## Bebica

I know a lots of women in their 40's who are pregnant and look like they don't care about grooming and dressing up nice...they say-I am older as it is and pregnant so why bother...I am 41(soon 42) even though you'd never guess my age but even though it's sometimes hard I keep up with grooming.I wear make up every day,I like to dress nicely even though I am bigger now and showing a lot,I still like to have high heels if going somewhere special...have my nails and toes painted even though toes are very hard to do,hahaha,but I just don't see reason to be all nasty just because I am over 40 and pregnant.
What do you think ladies?


----------



## Fallen Angel

I think calling ladies "nasty" just because they're not vain enough to feel the need to wear make-up everyday is a little shallow, to be honest. :dohh:

You did ask!



Bebica said:


> I know a lots of women in their 40's who are pregnant and look like they don't care about grooming and dressing up nice...they say-I am older as it is and pregnant so why bother...I am 41(soon 42) even though you'd never guess my age but even though it's sometimes hard I keep up with grooming.I wear make up every day,I like to dress nicely even though I am bigger now and showing a lot,I still like to have high heels if going somewhere special...have my nails and toes painted even though toes are very hard to do,hahaha,but I just don't see reason to be all nasty just because I am over 40 and pregnant.
> What do you think ladies?


----------



## Bebica

Well if you don't wash your hair the whole week,wearing same shirt and pants that long too,live in a house without cleaning -IT'S NASTY
And you are blaiming it on pregnancy...C'mon,you ain't sick-you are pregnant! If there is a problem and you need to rest-it's understanding,but if everything is ok-there's no question.It's not make up at all,I just wrote it because that's what I do.But general hygiene is A MUST.Don't you think?
The quest was-what do you think and in which group do you belong to?


----------



## Fallen Angel

Bebica said:


> Well if you don't wash your hair the whole week,wearing same shirt and pants that long too,live in a house without cleaning -IT'S NASTY
> And you are blaiming it on pregnancy...C'mon,you ain't sick-you are pregnant! If there is a problem and you need to rest-it's understanding,but if everything is ok-there's no question.It's not make up at all,I just wrote it because that's what I do.But general hygiene is A MUST.Don't you think?
> The quest was-what do you think and in which group do you belong to?

That is not what you said in your first post whatsoever.

I think it has feck all to do with what group you belong to!!

Each to their own, if your friends want to wash their hair once a week that's their business - who are you to judge?

Different people have different standards of general hygiene, each to their own again. 

But I certainly don't think washing your hair once a week -v- every day or wearing make up -v- not wearing make-up constitutes general hygiene?? 

I think this is a very shallow thread and has certainly left a bad taste in my mouth! :growlmad:


----------



## Claireyb1

OMG, I have to wash my hair at least everyother day or it goes all horrid I have very fine long blonde hair that just looks "nasty" if I don't wash it enough. lol 
I think it is very improtant for ones self to feel good about themselves - now if that involves putting on makeup and doing their nails then great:thumbup:
I too like to make the effort and look nice for not just myself but my DF and I know he appreciates it. I can't wear heels at the moment due to a bad leg injury and I miss my shoes:cry:
I think what you are maybe trying to say is just because you're pregnant it doesn't mean letting go of your self respect (whatever that may be to you)
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Claireyb1 said:


> OMG, I have to wash my hair at least everyother day or it goes all horrid I have very fine long blonde hair that just looks "nasty" if I don't wash it enough. lol
> I think it is very improtant for ones self to feel good about themselves - now if that involves putting on makeup and doing their nails then great:thumbup:
> I too like to make the effort and look nice for not just myself but my DF and I know he appreciates it. I can't wear heels at the moment due to a bad leg injury and I miss my shoes:cry:
> I think what you are maybe trying to say is just because you're pregnant it doesn't mean letting go of your self respect (whatever that may be to you)
> :hugs::hugs:

I think if that's what she's trying to say, then she should have put in better words rather than "nasty"

I hear what you're saying about feeling good about themselves, but what I am saying is what one person needs to do about feeling good about themselves is not the same for another.

Why do we feel the need to judge and pigeon hole people, why can we not just let people be?


----------



## Claireyb1

Fallen Angel said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, I have to wash my hair at least everyother day or it goes all horrid I have very fine long blonde hair that just looks "nasty" if I don't wash it enough. lol
> I think it is very improtant for ones self to feel good about themselves - now if that involves putting on makeup and doing their nails then great:thumbup:
> I too like to make the effort and look nice for not just myself but my DF and I know he appreciates it. I can't wear heels at the moment due to a bad leg injury and I miss my shoes:cry:
> I think what you are maybe trying to say is just because you're pregnant it doesn't mean letting go of your self respect (whatever that may be to you)
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I think if that's what she's trying to say, then she should have put in better words rather than "nasty"
> 
> I hear what you're saying about feeling good about themselves, but what I am saying is what one person needs to do about feeling good about themselves is not the same for another.
> 
> Why do we feel the need to judge and pigeon hole people, why can we not just let people be?Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Wind

I plan on maintaining the same level of self care as I did before I got pregnant.


----------



## robinator

I second what Wind says.....


----------



## Bebica

Claireyb1 said:


> OMG, I have to wash my hair at least everyother day or it goes all horrid I have very fine long blonde hair that just looks "nasty" if I don't wash it enough. lol
> I think it is very improtant for ones self to feel good about themselves - now if that involves putting on makeup and doing their nails then great:thumbup:
> I too like to make the effort and look nice for not just myself but my DF and I know he appreciates it. I can't wear heels at the moment due to a bad leg injury and I miss my shoes:cry:
> I think what you are maybe trying to say is just because you're pregnant it doesn't mean letting go of your self respect (whatever that may be to you)
> :hugs::hugs:

Exactly what I mean...be what you were before pregnancy,that's my point,that abviously women here took it as I talk about them for some reason :)))
Why stop grooming,my thing is-pregnancy is not illness,it's just stage that lasts 9 mos and what's nicer than see nice looking groomed pregnant woman?! At least,i'd do it for my hubby :kiss:


----------



## Bebica

Wind said:


> I plan on maintaining the same level of self care as I did before I got pregnant.

See,this is what I love to see!


----------



## Fallen Angel

Bebica said:


> Exactly what I mean...be what you were before pregnancy,that's my point,that abviously women here took it as I talk about them for some reason :)))
> Why stop grooming,my thing is-pregnancy is not illness,it's just stage that lasts 9 mos and what's nicer than see nice looking groomed pregnant woman?! At least,i'd do it for my hubby :kiss:

I didn't think you spoke about me at all, I do groom myself and look after myself the same way now as I did before I was pregnant, I just thought your post was un-necessarily harsh and critical of those that don't and wondered why the hell does it matter to you?

One thing that really gets my goat is the way people judge others for being different, whether that be because they're not so interested in personal grooming, or getting manicures and pedicures or whether they have purple hair or are covered in tattoos and piercings. I really do believe it is each to their own regardless of the situation.

I don't ever see a pregnant lady who has no make up on and scraped back hair and think check the state of her, doesn't she look nasty.


----------



## mumoffive

I always try to make an effort. I want to look good. I love clothes. I dont buy fancy creams and wear minimal make up but i still enjoy making an effort and have done all my life. Oh and im 43 although many are shocked when i tell them that!


----------



## Bebica

Fallen Angel said:


> Bebica said:
> 
> 
> Exactly what I mean...be what you were before pregnancy,that's my point,that abviously women here took it as I talk about them for some reason :)))
> Why stop grooming,my thing is-pregnancy is not illness,it's just stage that lasts 9 mos and what's nicer than see nice looking groomed pregnant woman?! At least,i'd do it for my hubby :kiss:
> 
> I didn't think you spoke about me at all, I do groom myself and look after myself the same way now as I did before I was pregnant, I just thought your post was un-necessarily harsh and critical of those that don't and wondered why the hell does it matter to you?
> 
> One thing that really gets my goat is the way people judge others for being different, whether that be because they're not so interested in personal grooming, or getting manicures and pedicures or whether they have purple hair or are covered in tattoos and piercings. I really do believe it is each to their own regardless of the situation.
> 
> I don't ever see a pregnant lady who has no make up on and scraped back hair and think check the state of her, doesn't she look nasty.Click to expand...

well,where i am coming from,grooming is very very important to women.you don't come out a block from a house if you're not dressed nicely and look decent at least.I grew up looking my parents,their friends,my family all looking nice all the time(unless they were sick or so) so where i am right now it's so shocking to see nasty AND YES NASTY WOMEN all around,that is not because they do not like make up or nice clothes,it's because they are dirty,their kids are dirty,husbands...homes are dirty.So to me that is a no-no and yes,because of that difference that I am used to and many many women from the part of the world I am from,I do look and comment.At the end,I am woman and I do comment as most women do.I don't care about purple hair(mine was flame red just recently) or tattoos-I'd have one too,piercings(have nose pierced) or anything like that.I love when someone have a style but don't like nastiness...and here in my part of the wrld,nasty is word we use to describe exactly what i just described above.Maybe where you are,has a different meaning.I didn't want to stir anything here,just asked simple question,because I always have an issue with pregnancy and lack of will to groom JUST BECAUSE SOMEONE IS PREGNANT and uses it as an excuse.Hope you can understand,this isn't for you to argue ,it's free world,we can judge if we want and discuss...So if you don't do it,I do and believe some other women do too.:coffee:


----------



## ambreen359

i disagree completly with the person that started this thread i never wear makeup unless going somewhere special and thats just lip gloss i dont feel need to as i have lovely skin am 40 with not a wrinkle in sight i wash my hair once a week with water because thats what suits my hair i think calling any women nasty 4 not doing x,y, or z is your problem no one elses i dont do nail polish because of the chemicals in it i eat lots of greens lots of fresh fruits and that shows in my skin and hair and could not give 2 hoots what everyone else is doing


----------



## Andypanda6570

Bebica said:


> I know a lots of women in their 40's who are pregnant and look like they don't care about grooming and dressing up nice...they say-I am older as it is and pregnant so why bother...I am 41(soon 42) even though you'd never guess my age but even though it's sometimes hard I keep up with grooming.I wear make up every day,I like to dress nicely even though I am bigger now and showing a lot,I still like to have high heels if going somewhere special...have my nails and toes painted even though toes are very hard to do,hahaha,but I just don't see reason to be all nasty just because I am over 40 and pregnant.
> What do you think ladies?

Sorry I just got excited seeing you are from New York I am also. So good to see a New Yorker here also :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

Fallen Angel said:


> I think calling ladies "nasty" just because they're not vain enough to feel the need to wear make-up everyday is a little shallow, to be honest. :dohh:

I agree with this. :wacko:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I never wear make up only when I go out out that is why my skin is perfect and my lips need nothing , it's because as I was growing up I never really wore a lot of make up or concealer so my face never turned where I would need to wear it everyday. When you use a lot of make up every single day your skin gets used to looking that way and your natural look goes out the window cause your skin is so used to the make up. I wear a lot of active gear , i walk and run 5 miles a day and I feel more comfortable in that and sneakers are my choice, only flip flops I love them also. I only wear my louboutin's when I go out out, i don't need to impress anyone, My house is spotless and i do that myself also. Whatever you feel comfortable with you do and who am I to judge anyone anyway, it's the person's heart not her clothes and make up that i care about. :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Andypanda6570 said:


> it's the person's heart not her clothes and make up that i care about. :flower:

I've never worn much makeup at all, though I have it for "emergencies" in my closet. In fact, I refuse to dye the roots of my hair right now which are full of grey because I don't want to harm my baby. I suppose that may seem like I'm unkept to some, but having lost a baby preterm, my focus is on my child, my beauty is within.

What you speak of is vanity. I'm a Central New Yorker and I've NEVER seen anyone wear runway clothes or "fit the part" everyday unless they're career demands it. In fact, my cousin works for Ralph Lauren in the city and she wears no makeup whatsoever. She's BEAUTIFUL!

Here's an old Proverb that fits this post very well...


> *Charm is deceptive, and beauty is fleeting; but a woman who fears (respects)the LORD is to be praised.*


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I think the starter of this thread just wanted to let people know how fabulous and youthfull she is! lol :)


----------



## Andypanda6570

Like I said, I know I am beautiful inside and out and I don;t care what people think cause I don't fit a certain part especially coming from New York, I only care what my family and friends think :hugs: And by the way people could care less what you wear, you could walk around naked and they probably would not even notice :thumbup:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I just wonder how she came to the conclusion that it is because they are pregnant that they let themselves go. If their house,husband,kids and clothes are "nasty" maybe they are like that all the time and thats how they choose to live,it seems a bit silly to suddenly start living like that if they didnt previously! :)


----------



## Andypanda6570

Dinnerlady74 said:


> I just wonder how she came to the conclusion that it is because they are pregnant that they let themselves go. If their house,husband,kids and clothes are "nasty" maybe they are like that all the time and thats how they choose to live,it seems a bit silly to suddenly start living like that if they didnt previously! :)

I agree. When i go to school to dop my 11 yr old off you have to see some of these women :dohh: high heels tight jeans make up hair, where the hell are you going to drop your kids off at school :wacko: me ,I am in running shoes, hair all over the place and one eye open from being exhausted, I could care less what others think, i don't need to impress the school. My son is clean I am clean my house has always been immaculate. I just don't get this thread is all.


----------



## Fallen Angel

Dinnerlady74 said:


> I think the starter of this thread just wanted to let people know how fabulous and youthfull she is! lol :)

LMAO :D :haha:;)


----------



## pip7890

I've been following this thread very closely and have realised that I am "nasty". I have therefore been in touch with my good friend Waynetta and she thinks there is always room for improvement and suggests I pimp my look as follows:

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2208/5713047050_d584025393_s.jpg

What do reckon ladies?

Pip x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Ha ha ha ha ha :)


----------



## Pixie M

pip7890 said:


> I've been following this thread very closely and have realised that I am "nasty". I have therefore been in touch with my good friend Waynetta and she thinks there is always room for improvement and suggests I pimp my look as follows:
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2208/5713047050_d584025393_s.jpg
> 
> What do reckon ladies?
> 
> Pip x

Thanks Pip, this made me laugh! x


----------



## Bebica

Andypanda6570 said:


> Bebica said:
> 
> 
> I know a lots of women in their 40's who are pregnant and look like they don't care about grooming and dressing up nice...they say-I am older as it is and pregnant so why bother...I am 41(soon 42) even though you'd never guess my age but even though it's sometimes hard I keep up with grooming.I wear make up every day,I like to dress nicely even though I am bigger now and showing a lot,I still like to have high heels if going somewhere special...have my nails and toes painted even though toes are very hard to do,hahaha,but I just don't see reason to be all nasty just because I am over 40 and pregnant.
> What do you think ladies?
> 
> Sorry I just got excited seeing you are from New York I am also. So good to see a New Yorker here also :hugs:Click to expand...

Hello!:winkwink:


----------



## Bebica

Andypanda6570 said:


> I never wear make up only when I go out out that is why my skin is perfect and my lips need nothing , it's because as I was growing up I never really wore a lot of make up or concealer so my face never turned where I would need to wear it everyday. When you use a lot of make up every single day your skin gets used to looking that way and your natural look goes out the window cause your skin is so used to the make up. I wear a lot of active gear , i walk and run 5 miles a day and I feel more comfortable in that and sneakers are my choice, only flip flops I love them also. I only wear my louboutin's when I go out out, i don't need to impress anyone, My house is spotless and i do that myself also. Whatever you feel comfortable with you do and who am I to judge anyone anyway, it's the person's heart not her clothes and make up that i care about. :flower:

Of course I don't wear mu all the time,at home,to the store etc...but what I mean is to when you go somewhere..even if I go shopping half a day I'd like to look lovely and I love make up because I used to wrk with it(make up artist) so some of my coworkers would be very nice ladies,all fixed up and then with pregnancy-they looked horrible...even after they didn't take care of themselves any more...When I had my first baby they were calling me-red toes-in the hospital...because when I came to have a baby I was freshly manicured,pedicured,looking like I am on red carpet...but I am just that type...and soon as I had baby,(3 mos after) I was back to my normal wght I wanted to look good again.My home is spotless too,even with 2 little kids they were asking me how i can keep it up like that..but that's why you could never tell I had baby after few months of both births(from 168lbs back to 118-but if I was sitting down,doing nothing,I'd be 200lbs now....) It's true,it's the heart but be honest-isn't it nicer to see someone looking nice than looking dirty???


----------



## Bebica

Dinnerlady74 said:


> I think the starter of this thread just wanted to let people know how fabulous and youthfull she is! lol :)

Why not! I feel so confident with myself as far as that part goes...I love myself.And no one will if you don't! So yes I am so youthfull,I am fabulous I have a big heart too I am very nice overall-and this what other tell me,I don't even have to-but if you like me to agree on that-here you go!:happydance::winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

This thread has made me laugh so much I think a little bit of wee might have come out! :rofl: Thank goodness my fat ass is sat on a leather sofa - wipe clean you see! Shame about my make-up running with the tears!

Pip x


----------



## Bebica

Andypanda6570 said:


> Like I said, I know I am beautiful inside and out and I don;t care what people think cause I don't fit a certain part especially coming from New York, I only care what my family and friends think :hugs: And by the way people could care less what you wear, you could walk around naked and they probably would not even notice :thumbup:

I don't care about because I am in NY.I don't like it here that much anyway.(Dirty streets,buildings with graffiti,etc etc)I came from Cali actually...but originaly I am from one nice European country that has standards about women and grooming,so maybe I have different opinion.Here everyone is like,who cares but to me that's not how it always suppose to be...As I say-don't do it for people -do it for yourself and your hubby or BF...they love to see groomed woman-trust me!!! No matter what they tell you....


----------



## Bebica

pip7890 said:


> This thread has made me laugh so much I think a little bit of wee might have come out! :rofl: Thank goodness my fat ass is sat on a leather sofa - wipe clean you see! Shame about my make-up running with the tears!
> 
> Pip x

THAT WAS THE POINT!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Andypanda6570

pip7890 said:


> This thread has made me laugh so much I think a little bit of wee might have come out! :rofl: Thank goodness my fat ass is sat on a leather sofa - wipe clean you see! Shame about my make-up running with the tears!
> 
> Pip x

LOL :coffee:


----------



## Bebica

Dinnerlady74 said:


> I just wonder how she came to the conclusion that it is because they are pregnant that they let themselves go. If their house,husband,kids and clothes are "nasty" maybe they are like that all the time and thats how they choose to live,it seems a bit silly to suddenly start living like that if they didnt previously! :)

I HAVE EYES!!!! and do not wear glasses yet! And they are here around me for 10 yrs now(wrk,street,store,so I do see the differences looking at them every day or even knowing them privat):winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

It gets better. As a specs wearer I guess I'd best go shoot myself now. I'm clearly over the hill, past my prime etc etc. 

I'm off to get a life. If they're on offer does anyone else want one?!!!

Pip x


----------



## Zinky

Of course I don't wear mu all the time,at home,to the store etc...but what I mean is to when you go somewhere..even if I go shopping half a day I'd like to look lovely and I love make up because I used to wrk with it(make up artist) so some of my coworkers would be very nice ladies,all fixed up and then with pregnancy-they looked horrible...even after they didn't take care of themselves any more...When I had my first baby they were calling me-red toes-in the hospital...because when I came to have a baby I was freshly manicured,pedicured,looking like I am on red carpet...but I am just that type...and soon as I had baby,(3 mos after) I was back to my normal wght I wanted to look good again.My home is spotless too,even with 2 little kids they were asking me how i can keep it up like that..but that's why you could never tell I had baby after few months of both births(from 168lbs back to 118-but if I was sitting down,doing nothing,I'd be 200lbs now....) It's true,it's the heart but be honest-isn't it nicer to see someone looking nice than looking dirty???[/QUOTE]

OK I'm really confused by this thread. Basically you are saying here that your co-workers were very well groomed and then when they got pregnant they became dirty because they didn't wear make up anymore? 
Each time you post something you change what you are saying....


----------



## Bebica

Andypanda6570 said:


> Dinnerlady74 said:
> 
> 
> I just wonder how she came to the conclusion that it is because they are pregnant that they let themselves go. If their house,husband,kids and clothes are "nasty" maybe they are like that all the time and thats how they choose to live,it seems a bit silly to suddenly start living like that if they didnt previously! :)
> 
> I agree. When i go to school to dop my 11 yr old off you have to see some of these women :dohh: high heels tight jeans make up hair, where the hell are you going to drop your kids off at school :wacko: me ,I am in running shoes, hair all over the place and one eye open from being exhausted, I could care less what others think, i don't need to impress the school. My son is clean I am clean my house has always been immaculate. I just don't get this thread is all.Click to expand...

see,but this is wrong..because in my country that is how you drop of your child...and when you go running to the park,you have running shoes on...so maybe those ladies have different standards than americans...I was always dying from laughing to see women going home from wrk in nice wrk attire and running shoes...I'd never ever not even in my dreams do this back home...but here it's normal.Looks terrible,but noone gives a s.......


----------



## Bebica

But one thing is YOU HAVE TO ADMIT;THIS THREAD made you think more positive than those about bad things happened in pregnancy....See instead of reading about bad things and what could happen at certain week,I am laughing here how women are always women,no matter what..and forgetting about bad NT's and results and so on...looks maybe negative but it's not :)))
Hey ladies,please don't be mad.we all have our opinions and that's all! Enjoy


----------



## ciarhwyfar

pip7890 said:


> I've been following this thread very closely and have realised that I am "nasty". I have therefore been in touch with my good friend Waynetta and she thinks there is always room for improvement and suggests I pimp my look as follows:
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2208/5713047050_d584025393_s.jpg
> 
> What do reckon ladies?
> 
> Pip x

You are too much, Pip. Love you. :)


----------



## Bebica

Zinky said:


> Of course I don't wear mu all the time,at home,to the store etc...but what I mean is to when you go somewhere..even if I go shopping half a day I'd like to look lovely and I love make up because I used to wrk with it(make up artist) so some of my coworkers would be very nice ladies,all fixed up and then with pregnancy-they looked horrible...even after they didn't take care of themselves any more...When I had my first baby they were calling me-red toes-in the hospital...because when I came to have a baby I was freshly manicured,pedicured,looking like I am on red carpet...but I am just that type...and soon as I had baby,(3 mos after) I was back to my normal wght I wanted to look good again.My home is spotless too,even with 2 little kids they were asking me how i can keep it up like that..but that's why you could never tell I had baby after few months of both births(from 168lbs back to 118-but if I was sitting down,doing nothing,I'd be 200lbs now....) It's true,it's the heart but be honest-isn't it nicer to see someone looking nice than looking dirty???

NO-IT;S NOT MAKE UP IT'S HYGIENE OVERALL!!!! they change everything...dressing,cleaning clothes,hair,themselves in general,all....and not only them,all the other ones i see and know through the yrs...and stayed like that because THEY DON'T HAVE TIME BEING GROOMED BECAUSE OF THE BABY..i've had a baby that was not well,born at 24 weeks alone single mom with no sleep for two straight yrs and I know what i am talking about.But had 2 actually at the time..alone with spotless home i spotless self...so if I could do it,everyone can...trust me!

OK I'm really confused by this thread. Basically you are saying here that your co-workers were very well groomed and then when they got pregnant they became dirty because they didn't wear make up anymore? 
Each time you post something you change what you are saying....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dinnerlady74

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ,this is getting boring now! :(


----------



## Fallen Angel

Bebica, I think you come from a different planet sweetheart, not a different country, by Cali, do you mean Colombia?? :wacko:

Regardless, the more you type, the more derogatory bollox comes out your mouth towards other women!!!

As for me, I am very happy with me in my world, I might be overweight, I might not bother my arse washing my hair every day and stick it up in pins instead, jeepers, I might even wear the same top or trousers two days in a row - AND?? That's my decision, my speccy-fat-arsed decision - but I don't feel the need to blow bubbles up my own arse whilst ripping shreds off of those different to me on the world wide web!!

I know for certain there are things WAY higher on my list of priorities than wearing makeup, grooming to take kids to school, losing weight as quick as I can after having kids, etc., etc., Does that make me feel bad - does it hell. Does that make my husband repulse each time he looks at me - does it hell.

The kind of man that likes an immaculately groomed woman all day every day is not the kind of man I'm with and not likely to be the kind of man I'd ever be with - my man cannot stand vacuous, vain, high maintenance bints!! He likes a woman with a bit of substance, personality and heart - most of these vain people are so obsessed by what they look like on the outside they actually forget about how to connect with the inside - and others for that point!!

It's what lie beneath that counts sweetheart, soooo much more than what polyfiller and cement is on your coupon :dohh:

And as for being a funny thread, I don't think it is - other than some of the funny posts other ladies have posted.

I find it a very derogatory, shallow minded thread!!

But then, that's just my opinion!!


----------



## no1seasider

I couldn't have put that any better if i'd tried angel! :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

At first when I read this thread I thought oh that is nice how you decide for yourself how to keep yourself , but now it is getting a bit insulting, maybe you didn't intend that but you come across from your posts like your some kind of big star and this and that. And I didn't appreciate the New York comment being dirty, New York is beautiful and home to most of the richest people in the world and I myself have met Robert Deniero and Al Pacino and Madonna and walking around NY you see many celebrities who not only look like they just came out of bed but who could care less, that is what is great about New York rich, middle class or poor we all don't care what we look like. Maybe you don't mean to be insulting but you are getting to be. I am sorry I don't mean to be rude or anything I am just giving you my opinion. You don't judge someone on their looks, that is just ridiculous .
Thank You


----------



## ambreen359

Bebica
Do you not have make up to apply or a house to clean your comments are way out of order
Thank god i dont know any women like you 
And if there is a choice between being self obsessed and being Nasty i think i will stick with the latter 
I thought Pregnant and over 35 was going to have women with commen sense but you are irritating:nope:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Ive just been showing my OH this thread,regardless to say he said he would much rather have a woman with a brain than a barbie doll. I rest my case :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Andypanda6570 said:


> At first when I read this thread I thought oh that is nice how you decide for yourself how to keep yourself , but now it is getting a bit insulting, maybe you didn't intend that but you come across from your posts like your some kind of big star and this and that. And I didn't appreciate the New York comment being dirty, New York is beautiful and home to most of the richest people in the world and I myself have met Robert Deniero and Al Pacino and Madonna and walking around NY you see many celebrities who not only look like they just came out of bed but who could care less, that is what is great about New York rich, middle class or poor we all don't care what we look like. Maybe you don't mean to be insulting but you are getting to be. I am sorry I don't mean to be rude or anything I am just giving you my opinion. You don't judge someone on their looks, that is just ridiculous .
> Thank You

Lets not forget that New York isn't about you down-staters either. We have the Fingerlakes wine countries, beautiful scenic views and it's nothing like New York the City. We have beautiful lakes, changing of the leaves, Farm country and so much more.

I sometimes get sick of people forgetting that there's more to New York state than New York City. Just because people are rich or stars reside somewhere doesn't mean that because they are elite the rest of the state is obsolete. I know plenty of beautiful people ALL over New York state, not just the city and not just rich stars. THEY are not what makes New York, New York...The melting pot of different people are what makes New York as a whole.

This thread has honestly become worse than the teen threads on this board. I often times wonder how mature a 5 year old can be more than a 40 year old. :wacko: Please don't make staff here wonder if they made the wrong decision to make this forum. :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Bebica

Fallen Angel said:


> Bebica, I think you come from a different planet sweetheart, not a different country, by Cali, do you mean Colombia?? :wacko:
> 
> Regardless, the more you type, the more derogatory bollox comes out your mouth towards other women!!!
> 
> As for me, I am very happy with me in my world, I might be overweight, I might not bother my arse washing my hair every day and stick it up in pins instead, jeepers, I might even wear the same top or trousers two days in a row - AND?? That's my decision, my speccy-fat-arsed decision - but I don't feel the need to blow bubbles up my own arse whilst ripping shreds off of those different to me on the world wide web!!
> 
> I know for certain there are things WAY higher on my list of priorities than wearing makeup, grooming to take kids to school, losing weight as quick as I can after having kids, etc., etc., Does that make me feel bad - does it hell. Does that make my husband repulse each time he looks at me - does it hell.
> 
> The kind of man that likes an immaculately groomed woman all day every day is not the kind of man I'm with and not likely to be the kind of man I'd ever be with - my man cannot stand vacuous, vain, high maintenance bints!! He likes a woman with a bit of substance, personality and heart - most of these vain people are so obsessed by what they look like on the outside they actually forget about how to connect with the inside - and others for that point!!
> 
> It's what lie beneath that counts sweetheart, soooo much more than what polyfiller and cement is on your coupon :dohh:
> 
> And as for being a funny thread, I don't think it is - other than some of the funny posts other ladies have posted.
> 
> I find it a very derogatory, shallow minded thread!!
> 
> But then, that's just my opinion!!

Cali-COLOmbia? Noooooo,CALIfornia! West coast of USA,you know!?
SoCal that is...LA,San Diego area...and no in my planet,where I am from everyone thinks the same...that's why I miss it so much and looking forward I'll go back again...Don't undeerstand WHY ALL OF YOU TOOK IT AS I WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU...I don't care how you are,I just wanted to see how many women thinks grooming is still very important part of their routine even though they may feel fat,ugly,whatever else,while pregnant.I am the way I am,those close to me love that and I love them and to me that's normal part of life whether I am prego or not.I still have college degree,job,husband,kids,school,cooking every single day dfferent home cooked meal for my family,cleaning our home,washing clothes,makind all of us look nice...and still time for hobbies(dog,birds,coffee time,walks,shopping etc etc) so if that isn't working for you-no prob girl...you are the way you are and you're enjoying it that way.I just wanted to see who's similar to me...that's all,not to have bunch a women throw stones at me because I live and love to live the way I do and they don't.That was not the point.So seeing that mostly disagree with my opinion I can easily let go of this topic...They are plenty of other ones on here I am also interested..because at the end-I am pregnant,and that's why I am here.Enjoy your pregnancy ladies and see ya around!:flower:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Mommy's Angel said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> At first when I read this thread I thought oh that is nice how you decide for yourself how to keep yourself , but now it is getting a bit insulting, maybe you didn't intend that but you come across from your posts like your some kind of big star and this and that. And I didn't appreciate the New York comment being dirty, New York is beautiful and home to most of the richest people in the world and I myself have met Robert Deniero and Al Pacino and Madonna and walking around NY you see many celebrities who not only look like they just came out of bed but who could care less, that is what is great about New York rich, middle class or poor we all don't care what we look like. Maybe you don't mean to be insulting but you are getting to be. I am sorry I don't mean to be rude or anything I am just giving you my opinion. You don't judge someone on their looks, that is just ridiculous .
> Thank You
> 
> Lets not forget that New York isn't about you down-staters either. We have the Fingerlakes wine countries, beautiful scenic views and it's nothing like New York the City. We have beautiful lakes, changing of the leaves, Farm country and so much more.
> 
> I sometimes get sick of people forgetting that there's more to New York state than New York City. Just because people are rich or stars reside somewhere doesn't mean that because they are elite the rest of the state is obsolete. I know plenty of beautiful people ALL over New York state, not just the city and not just rich stars. THEY are not what makes New York, New York...The melting pot of different people are what makes New York as a whole.
> 
> This thread has honestly become worse than the teen threads on this board. I often times wonder how mature a 5 year old can be more than a 40 year old. :wacko: Please don't make staff here wonder if they made the wrong decision to make this forum. :winkwink::thumbup:Click to expand...

I didn't mean my post in a negative way she specifically stated NEW YORK meaning Manhattan not any where else , I brought up RICH because a lot of the rich do reside here and couldn't care less what they look like , I see it all the time. I was being NOT snotty or anything else and I was not forgetting what else New York has to offer, but she was not talking about the state she said she resides in manhattan and that is where I am a lot. So please don't take my post out of context and I never said the only beautiful people resided in New York. When I said that I frequently see celebrities on the street I was not bragging I was making the point that you would not even know they were celebrities cause of the way they keep themselves/ 
Thank You


----------



## Bebica

Andypanda6570 said:


> At first when I read this thread I thought oh that is nice how you decide for yourself how to keep yourself , but now it is getting a bit insulting, maybe you didn't intend that but you come across from your posts like your some kind of big star and this and that. And I didn't appreciate the New York comment being dirty, New York is beautiful and home to most of the richest people in the world and I myself have met Robert Deniero and Al Pacino and Madonna and walking around NY you see many celebrities who not only look like they just came out of bed but who could care less, that is what is great about New York rich, middle class or poor we all don't care what we look like. Maybe you don't mean to be insulting but you are getting to be. I am sorry I don't mean to be rude or anything I am just giving you my opinion. You don't judge someone on their looks, that is just ridiculous .
> Thank You

NY is very nice city,I agree...but it is much much muuuuuuch dirtier than any place I lived before.I do live in nice part,green,all fixed up nicely,just pure beautiful but what I see around it's not as good...Just one simple example is that I have never have to watch where I am stepping on the street,so I won't step into dog's poop...Here,there are poops all over the sidewalk,like no othjer place where people have even more dogs than here...So if you are not used to it,you will notice that and take it as-bad and dirty...so no offence but it's not NY it's people who are living here...Which is so sad....


----------



## Bebica

Andypanda6570 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> At first when I read this thread I thought oh that is nice how you decide for yourself how to keep yourself , but now it is getting a bit insulting, maybe you didn't intend that but you come across from your posts like your some kind of big star and this and that. And I didn't appreciate the New York comment being dirty, New York is beautiful and home to most of the richest people in the world and I myself have met Robert Deniero and Al Pacino and Madonna and walking around NY you see many celebrities who not only look like they just came out of bed but who could care less, that is what is great about New York rich, middle class or poor we all don't care what we look like. Maybe you don't mean to be insulting but you are getting to be. I am sorry I don't mean to be rude or anything I am just giving you my opinion. You don't judge someone on their looks, that is just ridiculous .
> 
> Lets not forget that New York isn't about you down-staters either. We have the Fingerlakes wine countries, beautiful scenic views and it's nothing like New York the City. We have beautiful lakes, changing of the leaves, Farm country and so much more.
> 
> I sometimes get sick of people forgetting that there's more to New York state than New York City. Just because people are rich or stars reside somewhere doesn't mean that because they are elite the rest of the state is obsolete. I know plenty of beautiful people ALL over New York state, not just the city and not just rich stars. THEY are not what makes New York, New York...The melting pot of different people are what makes New York as a whole.
> 
> This thread has honestly become worse than the teen threads on this board. I often times wonder how mature a 5 year old can be more than a 40 year old. :wacko: Please don't make staff here wonder if they made the wrong decision to make this forum. :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> I didn't mean my post in a negative way she specifically stated NEW YORK meaning Manhattan not any where else , I brought up RICH because a lot of the rich do reside here and couldn't care less what they look like , I see it all the time. I was being NOT snotty or anything else and I was not forgetting what else New York has to offer, but she was not talking about the state she said she resides in manhattan and that is where I am a lot. So please don't take my post out of context and I never said the only beautiful people resided in New York. When I said that I frequently see celebrities on the street I was not bragging I was making the point that you would not even know they were celebrities cause of the way they keep themselves/
> Thank YouClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I know some personally! Because of my hubby's job...And being groomed and down to earth is 1 and 100...But those down to earth are still groomed...Click to expand...


----------



## Bebica

Anyways girls...tired of this already.From grooming to NYC...when I only wanted to find out one simple thing...but on one hand-I did.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:wacko: Good lord I am dizzy,,,,, you will see celebrities that look like bums, I see it all the time .They have beards down to their chest , ripped clothes, flip flops that look like they got them from the garbage only when they have an appearance are they groomed, not all, but most.
I am really done now this is just nuts.
Have A great Day Everyone


----------



## chysantheMUM

I have to say bebica, I understand where you're coming from, but I think you're going about it all the wrong way. I too believe that women should not let themselves go just because they are pregnant and as such I intend to look after myself now, just as I did before. However, my idea of how to do this is probably very different to your own. Thats fine if thats how you do things, thats your choice but it doesn't make my way wrong or nasty. I probably do and always have only washed my hair once or twice weekly. My reasons for this is because it is scraped back in a ponytail all day at work for hygiene purposes, so whats the point but also because if you wash your hair too often, it actually strips the hair of its natural oils and can leave it limp and lifeless, which my hair is already prone to being. On the whole I take a natural approach to beauty, so although I wear eye make up daily (I have no eyes without it :winkwink:) I rarely wear face make up. And as a result constantly get comments about my youthful looking skin (people are usually shocked that I'm 40). Regarding nail polish, I don't understand that at all. The stuff is toxic, I don't like to wear it when I'm not pregnant, so i certainly wouldn't want to introduce such chemicals to my system now. For hygiene reasons at work again, I can't wear nail polish anyway but I wouldn't want to. I had my toes painted once and when the varnish eventually grew out the toenail underneath was brown and discoloured, suggesting to me that the barrier which the polish provides is actually depriving your nailbed of oxygen :nope: Perhaps I would wear heels for a special occasion but no higher than 2 - 3 inch because I have discovered during pregnancy that heels give me backache and that I am better off all round wearing good supportive shows (yes trainers if a long walk is involved) because the arches of my feet ache otherwise. All in all I'd say that it is more important to focus on eating well, maintaining physical activiy, avoiding harsh, harmful chemicals and being as comfortable as possible, during pregnancy, than it is to look superficially glamourous, just my opinion of course :winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Bebica said:


> I still have college degree,job,husband,kids,school,cooking every single day dfferent home cooked meal for my family,cleaning our home,washing clothes,makind all of us look nice...and still time for hobbies(dog,birds,coffee time,walks,shopping etc etc). I just wanted to see who's similar to me...that's all,not to have bunch a women throw stones at me because I live and love to live the way I do.

First, I think the person who cast the first stone was you to those who AREN'T like you. Second, I feel very sad for you. You mention all these material things and superficial things you have, but what you never mentioned were actual "friends". May be an issue you'd like to look inward about as people don't like to be judged the way YOU have judged many of us here in your post. It's awful easy to look at someone and judge them when you don't walk in their shoes. Beauty comes from within, the outside eventually fades and then what will you have? Plastic surgery?:shrug: 

The Bible speaks of loving your neighbor as you love yourself but I sometimes think that there are those who actually don't KNOW how to TRUELY love themselves within to be able to share love to others. It takes love to show mercy on others which you haven't shown yourself. You say those responding are casting a stone, but you yourself haven't shown mercy on those who don't act and look according to you. :winkwink::flower:


----------



## Hunkdorey

Bebica said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> Like I said, I know I am beautiful inside and out and I don;t care what people think cause I don't fit a certain part especially coming from New York, I only care what my family and friends think :hugs: And by the way people could care less what you wear, you could walk around naked and they probably would not even notice :thumbup:
> 
> I don't care about because I am in NY.I don't like it here that much anyway.(Dirty streets,buildings with graffiti,etc etc)I came from Cali actually...*but originaly I am from one nice European country that has standards about women and grooming*,so maybe I have different opinion.Here everyone is like,who cares but to me that's not how it always suppose to be...As I say-don't do it for people -do it for yourself and your hubby or BF...they love to see groomed woman-trust me!!! No matter what they tell you....Click to expand...

Sorry, this is where I am confused. What nice European country was it you came from??


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hunkdorey said:


> Bebica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> Like I said, I know I am beautiful inside and out and I don;t care what people think cause I don't fit a certain part especially coming from New York, I only care what my family and friends think :hugs: And by the way people could care less what you wear, you could walk around naked and they probably would not even notice :thumbup:
> 
> I don't care about because I am in NY.I don't like it here that much anyway.(Dirty streets,buildings with graffiti,etc etc)I came from Cali actually...*but originaly I am from one nice European country that has standards about women and grooming*,so maybe I have different opinion.Here everyone is like,who cares but to me that's not how it always suppose to be...As I say-don't do it for people -do it for yourself and your hubby or BF...they love to see groomed woman-trust me!!! No matter what they tell you....Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, this is where I am confused. What nice European country was it you came from??Click to expand...

I would like to know that also, my family are originally from Italy. :flower:


----------



## bobblebot

Well personallyi like to keep clean and look nice, that is just me, in all my 6 pregnancies i have dressed nice and done my hair/makeup etc and whilst i'mno cleanfreak i like to have a nice house.

I have seen some sights in my years of sitting in antenatal care wards, women who 'smell' of dirty clothes and body odours, looking like they just got of bed etc and sorry i could never ever be like that....that doesn't mean i can't go out without make up on as i can, i have even popped to the local shop in pj's with a cardigan in a morning for milk etc....but big thing is i do not smell or look dirty!

it's just a self repect issue mainly and i feel sorry for the doctors and midwives who have to give intimate examinations to some of those women who can't be bothered to keep themselves clean.....shudders!!!!.....


----------



## Jellybean0k

I think that people's regime should be the same as before they got pregnant, I know mine is - I wear make up when I go out, not everyday, I didn't wear high heels before, so I don't now, I try to dress nicely, although now, I have to be comfortable also, I can't shower everyday anymore because I can't stand for too long, or I'm in agony, so I try to bathe everynight before bed, but have to get OH or my daughter to help me get dried. 

I did find the nasty comment a bit OTT, but, I could see what you were saying. Some women do use pregnancy as an excuse to not give a s--t about their appearance or personal hygience, but that is their choice at the end of the day, and that's probably how they were before


----------



## glaciergirl

Hi Bebica

Just wondered if you had considered looking at these 'nasty' women through a more 'humane' eye. It sounds like these are the kind of women who are obviously not in the same social bracket as you and perhaps they are struggling to make ends meet and therefore 'looking groomed' is not their first priority. In addition perhaps they have really low self-esteem due to their situation in life - maybe they are experiencing domestic violence or abuse at home or perhaps they are young mothers with no family or financial support? We have mums like this in the UK, and I am sure they all have their own stories of why they have ended up the way they have. Perhaps you should take one of them out to coffee and just listen to their side of the story. You might be pleasantly surprised by their inner strength and beauty which clearly is blind to your own eyes. 

GG


----------



## glaciergirl

The Bible speaks of loving your neighbor as you love yourself but I sometimes think that there are those who actually don't KNOW how to TRUELY love themselves within to be able to share love to others. It takes love to show mercy on others which you haven't shown yourself. You say those responding are casting a stone said:


> I'm not a Christian and don't follow the bible - but what you say is right (see my comment). Its about being human and charitable towards others.
> 
> :flower:


----------



## mafiamom

Bebica said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinnerlady74 said:
> 
> 
> I just wonder how she came to the conclusion that it is because they are pregnant that they let themselves go. If their house,husband,kids and clothes are "nasty" maybe they are like that all the time and thats how they choose to live,it seems a bit silly to suddenly start living like that if they didnt previously! :)
> 
> I agree. When i go to school to dop my 11 yr old off you have to see some of these women :dohh: high heels tight jeans make up hair, where the hell are you going to drop your kids off at school :wacko: me ,I am in running shoes, hair all over the place and one eye open from being exhausted, I could care less what others think, i don't need to impress the school. My son is clean I am clean my house has always been immaculate. I just don't get this thread is all.Click to expand...
> 
> see,but this is wrong..because in my country that is how you drop of your child...and when you go running to the park,you have running shoes on...so maybe those ladies have different standards than americans...I was always dying from laughing to see women going home from wrk in nice wrk attire and running shoes...I'd never ever not even in my dreams do this back home...but here it's normal.Looks terrible,but noone gives a s.......Click to expand...




please dont group all americans up like this. i have seen many a mom in a frenzied state drop off a child in sweats and a pony tail with no makeup on, and it isnt b/c she is nasty or dirty, it is b/c she is BUSY! this woman will probably go home and play on the floor with her toddler, clean her house, walk her dog, and then run back to the school to pick up her child.....still in her ponytail! she would look pretty darn funny doing all this in a dress and heels :)

grooming is wonderful and i think every woman needs to do what they deem important to feel good about themselves. if your MAIN priority is looking good every minute of the day - well it makes me wonder if there is anything of depth under the nice clothes and perfect makeup....sometimes vanity is used to cover up all kinds of other insecurities....


----------



## BabyBoo36

I have not changed my "grooming" pattern at all since being pregnant. I barely wear make up any way (only a little mascara and eye concealer because I look like Dawn of The Dead without it - pregnant or not!) and certainly don't bother with it if I'm not leaving the house. My hair is often clipped up or in a ponytail because it's fine and gets in my way, but I don't suit it short. Today I'm in Ugg boots, my combats and a maternity top, and was told I look lovely. I haven't done the dishes from this morning as I've been out with a friend and I'm not sure my hubby remembered to make the bed properly when he went to work. Does any of this mean I've "let myself go" because I'm pregnant?? No, I'm just being me! 

My brother's ex GF was one of these "high maintainance, must be immaculate at all times" women, and I admit, every now and then I used to think "Should I make an effort to look like that?", but seriously? I couldn't be arsed! I am me, I am clean, and DH loves me as I am!


----------



## Bebica

glaciergirl said:


> Hi Bebica
> 
> Just wondered if you had considered looking at these 'nasty' women through a more 'humane' eye. It sounds like these are the kind of women who are obviously not in the same social bracket as you and perhaps they are struggling to make ends meet and therefore 'looking groomed' is not their first priority. In addition perhaps they have really low self-esteem due to their situation in life - maybe they are experiencing domestic violence or abuse at home or perhaps they are young mothers with no family or financial support? We have mums like this in the UK, and I am sure they all have their own stories of why they have ended up the way they have. Perhaps you should take one of them out to coffee and just listen to their side of the story. You might be pleasantly surprised by their inner strength and beauty which clearly is blind to your own eyes.
> 
> GG

I do not want to answer these any longer but everything you just mentioned-I WAS AND I EXPREIENCED!!!! with my two kids...and still had time to look decent! And my life is also for the coffee time,to be shared...so women can learn how to be strong through it all.Do not judge people just because you think they are prefect w/o problems just because they are commenting others...maybe they are or were worse but still had pride in themselves...As I did at my darkest years...


----------



## Hunkdorey

I am not getting at you for being groomed or not - to each their own and good for you that you still feel good about yourself. I do feel, however, that you are not really listening to others. People have asked you if perhaps it could be that these women do not have the money/time to spend on themselves as what little they have, they spend on their children. Also, if someone is suffering from depression, quite often *they have a want to do nothing!* and so they let themselves and their house go, as you describe it. It is not their fault, it is an illness. And after hearing how you describe some of these people, it is no wonder it is an illness that comes with unnecessary stigma. 

I just think you should try and see beyond the cosmetic side of things and see the person. Yes, you are groomed and you still have time to go for coffe and share time with others, this does not mean that everyone else can afford the same precious time. Just because someone doesnt look like they dont spend time on themselves, does not mean you cannot spend time with them x

Also, you still haven't said what Eurpean country you came from. I'm just curious x


----------



## mumoffive

Does it matter? Who cares!


----------



## ellie27

I am very surprised to be reading a thread of this nature in the 'over 35' group - some comments here are so shallow and sad - something I might have thought would have been more likely to come up in the 'teens' section.:flower:


----------



## mumoffive

ellie27 said:


> I am very surprised to be reading a thread of this nature in the 'over 35' group - some comments here are so shallow and sad - something I might have thought would have been more likely to come up in the 'teens' section.:flower:

Yes, i agree..and at the end of the day, what does it matter?


----------



## Fallen Angel

I just can't believe I've been away a week and this stupid thread is still at the top of the board.

I think we should all let it disappear into the little black hole it deserves.


----------



## nessie01

interesting thread!!! everyone is an individual and everyone has their own way off presenting themselves wether pregnant or not. I get up shower, do my hair and put a little makeup on. I then run around with a toddler all day ending up with messy hair, sticky fingers and food marks on my clothes and the house being a total shambles lol!!
i dont care what people look like or dress like as long as they are happy in life!


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Love your ticker,thank god my constipation has stopped! lol


----------

